# Hey Jeff



## chris kennedy (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


>





Well I guess Jeff has the code to see the picture??


----------



## ICE (Apr 20, 2019)

cda said:


> Well I guess Jeff has the code to see the picture??


So you can't see the picture?


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2019)

ICE said:


> So you can't see the picture?




No I even ran my CIA crypto and nothing


----------



## ICE (Apr 20, 2019)

I see this.


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 20, 2019)

That’s odd.


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 20, 2019)

How about this?


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> How about this?





Nope and on a different delivery system..


Are you a paid up sawhorse???


----------



## jar546 (Apr 20, 2019)

Testing


----------



## jar546 (Apr 20, 2019)

I just uploaded a file


----------



## jar546 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Testing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good picture


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2019)

jar546 said:


>



NO Picture


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> How about this?




Someone’s ::::


----------



## jar546 (Apr 21, 2019)

Testing 1 2 3


----------



## jar546 (Apr 21, 2019)

The above post is a link to a photo.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 21, 2019)

This is a link to a photo


----------



## jar546 (Apr 21, 2019)

This is a photo uploaded to the forum below (Upload a File)


----------



## jar546 (Apr 21, 2019)

This is a photo uploaded from my phone


----------



## jar546 (Apr 21, 2019)

I think I found the problem, the problem is when you try to hotlink a photo from a mobile phone. It’s not often that the actual file link ends with.jpg or another type photo that’s acceptable. It’s best to download the photo to your phone and then post it as a file. It’s one more reason that I do not like hot link to photos because links eventually change or go bad


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2019)

All seeable pictures


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Jar, all I could see was these "Chris Kennedy's electrician socks!"


----------



## jar546 (Apr 22, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Jar, all I could see was these "Chris Kennedy's electrician socks!"



LOL yep.  I think he uses a garter belt when he has long pants on


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 22, 2019)

Unless someone died or someone is getting married you won’t catch me in long pants.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 22, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Unless someone died or someone is getting married you won’t catch me in long pants.



Or it's below 60F in the morning.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 22, 2019)

What about those socks Kennedy? 

Would you wear them or would you prefer Edison socks?


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 23, 2019)

Do they come in white?


----------

